# .....  Trump disapproval at 57 percent    .....



## charley (Jul 2, 2017)

.....   Trump disapproval at 57 percent   .....







Almost 60 percent of Americans disapprove of the job President Trump is doing, according to Gallup's daily tracking poll. The disapproval rating, 57 percent, is slightly lower than when Trump reached record disapproval of 60 percent during mid-June, according to the poll.    
Between the disapproval and approval ratings, there is a 20 point percentage difference with 37 percent of those surveyed in the latest poll saying they approve of the job Trump is doing.    
The approval rating is also near the daily poll's record low mark of 35 percent that occurred in late March.    
The past two Democrat presidents, former President Barack Obama and former President Bill Clinton, never faced a 60 percent disapproval in the Gallup survey.    
Former president George W. Bush reached the 60 percent disapproval mark after almost five years in office.    
The daily poll surveys approximately 1,500 U.S. adults via telephone and has a margin of error of 3 percentage points.


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2017)

......   or as trump says...    *FAKE NEWS !!     *        .....


----------



## dagambd (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't even know where to begin with this guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Jul 3, 2017)

He needs to get off twitter.


----------



## mjrpowerlifting (Jul 3, 2017)

Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Jul 3, 2017)

Because he is the most powerful man in the world and responds to personal attacks like a child.  He isn't on reality television anymore. 

He will never be taken serious. 

I'm republican  and conservative btw


----------



## mjrpowerlifting (Jul 3, 2017)

He's a populist, he also is focused on the demographic that elected him. The thousands in the arenas and the thousands that watched him on tv expected this. He doesn't care about how you think he should behave because you probably didn't vote for him. 
Guess what he is not republican or democrat. He is whatever he wants to be. 
https://youtu.be/hHvLtn2BhOk
That's what being an American is, remember...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 3, 2017)

I love how he gets people worked up to the point they can't function. I'm not talking about Charley.  I personally know people who are so consumed with Trump being president it's all they consume themselves with.


----------



## ROID (Jul 3, 2017)

It would be nice to have a president that actually does his job and not start his campaign for reelection his first day in office. 

I like Trump but a President should have better things to do than lash out at his critics via twitter.  I can just see him during his morning briefings asking people to keep repeating themselves because he is too busy tweeting.  Lol 

Our whole political system is just one big fucking joke.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2017)

maybe but everything he tweets is calculated and has reason, he is controlling the media.


----------



## independent (Jul 3, 2017)

Prince said:


> maybe but everything he tweets is calculated and has reason, he is controlling the media.


Yup. Gotta admit he's doing a damn good job. CNN is about to implode. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jul 3, 2017)

Prince said:


> maybe but everything he tweets is calculated and has reason, he is controlling the media.



You aint wrong Prince; I just sit and laugh at all the lefties losing their minds about Trump; screaming Impeach ... LOL he is playing CNN and all the media like it's never been done before. I say keep it up Donald, you're driving them nuts!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 4, 2017)

ROID said:


> Because he is the most powerful man in the world and responds to personal attacks like a child.  He isn't on reality television anymore.
> 
> He will never be taken serious.
> 
> I'm republican  and conservative btw



I agree. It's so embarrassing. He just needs to stop. It's child like. He needs to be focusing on the job he was elected for not his Twitter account. It's all I hear on the news lately. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 4, 2017)

Without sampling data their polls are useless.

This is the same company that had the pre-election polls showing Hillary in a landslide.

The polls they have sampled in the past tend to have 40% democrats, 30% republican and 30% "others" as "sampling data".

If you poll majority Democrats, of course the disapproval rating is going to be higher.  If you poll majority Republicans, of course the approval rating will be higher.

I for one am sick and tired of the MSM and these "polling" organizations misleading the general public who doesn't stop to consider the sampling populations.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2017)

Michael Moore was one of the only liberals to correctly forecast President Donald Trump's victory in the 2016 election.
The Flint, Michigan, native repeatedly warned Democrats that Trump needed to be taken seriously because of his appeal to economically frustrated voters in Rust Belt states like Wisconsin, Pennsylvania and Ohio.
Trump went on to capture all those states on his way to 306 electoral votes and a stunning win over Democratic candidate Hillary Clinton.
Now, Moore is making another prediction: Trump will be reelected in 2020.

http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/08/...ewsletter&utm_campaign=scoop&utm_medium=email


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 29, 2017)

Agree with Wes. The media has zero clue on how to poll Trump. Subtract 20 points and you likely have something more accurate.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2017)

Gregzs said:


> Michael Moore was one of the only liberals to correctly forecast President Donald Trump's victory in the 2016 election.
> The Flint, Michigan, native repeatedly warned Democrats that Trump needed to be taken seriously because of his appeal to economically frustrated voters in Rust Belt states like Wisconsin, Pennsylvania and Ohio.
> Trump went on to capture all those states on his way to 306 electoral votes and a stunning win over Democratic candidate Hillary Clinton.
> Now, Moore is making another prediction: Trump will be reelected in 2020.
> ...



I predicted his election and that he will get elected again. 

Sorry Chuck, reality sucks.


----------



## charley (Aug 30, 2017)

Prince said:


> I predicted his election and that he will get elected again.
> 
> Sorry Chuck, reality sucks.




....he probably will, if, the dems don't get rid of Polosi, Shummer, & the 'progressive followers' and no Tom Perez ....     they need to clean house. but people in power don't like to let go, so if the dems don't change, no 2020.... and yes reality sucks !!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2017)

your reality sucks, mine is perfect.


----------



## charley (Aug 30, 2017)

Prince said:


> your reality sucks, mine is perfect.




..   ... and here he is , Rob's idea of perfection...  





.....  ...   ...


----------

